# BSNL Broadband usage



## Shibaprasad (Feb 15, 2013)

I have bsnl broadband connection under West Bengal Telecom Circle (WBTC). I used to check broad usage in data.bsnl.in .I'm using unlimited plan so i didn't check usage for long time. Now when I logged in data.bsnl.in, I cant find my usage. Plz help


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 15, 2013)

register at self care portal.for kolkata it is eastern region selfcare portal:
*selfcare.edc.bsnl.co.in/selfcare/
use IE to access it.for IE9 enable compatibility mode(icon in address bar) & same should work for IE10.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Feb 15, 2013)

^^whitestar,as per my knowledge and usage,now the SIEBEL (CRM) site for BSNL(selfcare portal) as mentioned by you above, runs and opens in different* GNU/Linux OS*,that too under *Chrome,Firefox,opera*,etc.
It runs well on IE-9/10 as per their site message.But as I am mainly on Fedora or Ubuntu as I browse and run apps. ,I face no difficulties as such...


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 15, 2013)

thanks for the info.i just checked northern region portal & it now works on chrome but on firefox latest v18.0.2 still getting "your browser/program is not supported by Web Dynpro!" error.logout option is available but inside page frame is missing.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Feb 16, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> thanks for the info.i just checked northern region portal & it now works on chrome but on firefox latest v18.0.2 still getting "your browser/program is not supported by Web Dynpro!" error.logout option is available but inside page frame is missing.


I run mainly chrome or chromium,in various linux distros.
But under Fedora 18(64-bit) ,I 've run the Firefox (ver. 18) and logged into the eastern region portal , it logs* SUCCESSFULLY* and works* FLAWLESSLY*!!!
My observations.


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 16, 2013)

It's an universal fact that BSNL is idiot but really, they keep changing the usage stats domain! Why? 
Just opened 10.240.43.216, the site opens but no usage stats!


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 16, 2013)

i don't know what was your situation but as far as i know in my state for last 9 months only bsnl self care site shows usage data.


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 6, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> register at self care portal.for kolkata it is eastern region selfcare portal:
> *selfcare.edc.bsnl.co.in/selfcare/
> use IE to access it.for IE9 enable compatibility mode(icon in address bar) & same should work for IE10.


Where can I find this *BB User Id* which is been asked while registering? Can't find it anywhere.


----------



## Vignesh B (Mar 6, 2013)

ithehappy said:


> Where can I find this *BB User Id* which is been asked while registering? Can't find it anywhere.


BB user id is id with which you login to your broadband connection. You can find it in your modem setup screen(if connection is set to auto) or in your network connections.
When I registered it asked for customer ID(found in the telephone bill), not the bb user ID. Maybe its due to I use Northern zone portal.


----------



## Tenida (Mar 6, 2013)

you  get usage details in every month telephone bill.


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 7, 2013)

Yeah I know my login user ID, it's basically a modified version of my name, but when I try that as BB user Id it says this.......


----------



## Vignesh B (Mar 7, 2013)

ithehappy said:


> Yeah I know my login user ID, it's basically a modified version of my name, but when I try that as BB user Id it says this.......
> View attachment 9309


Ok, so maybe you have to pick an user ID for yourself. 
But on general terms BB user ID is the one with which you login to your broadband. 

@Offtopic : What is that plasticky thing about Note II? Not liking it?


----------



## rakesh_ic (Mar 7, 2013)

Vignesh B said:


> Ok, so maybe you have to pick an user ID for yourself.
> But on general terms BB user ID is the one with which you login to your broadband.
> 
> @Offtopic : What is that plasticky thing about Note II? Not liking it?



Offtopic:: Yeah he wanna sell it for 10K


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 7, 2013)

just use any id of your choice.when i registered on northern region portal i only had to use customer id & not bb user id.


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 7, 2013)

Yeah, I did try with a new ID. But they weren't accepting it either! The ID was something like xyz123, but they didn't accept it.
I'll try once more today.

OT reply: Love the phone, hate the aesthetics/build quality.


----------

